

Why I switched from Google to DuckDuckGo - WritelyDesigned
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/07/03/why-i-switched-from-google-to-duckduckgo-its-all-about-the-bangs/

======
asimilator
"Other search engines will let you perform a concentrated search using the
“site:” tag (“site: the next web duckduckgo”, for instance), but it opens up
in the search engine. Bangs take you directly to the site you want to find
results on."

That's a feature of the "site:" tag, not a downside. Site-maintained search
functionality traditionally sucks; I want Google's results.

~~~
WritelyDesigned
I've actually found DuckDuckGo's search results to be on par with Google's for
the most part.

Every now and then it falls short, but it seems to improve every day.

And, when all else fails, there's always the ol' !g bang to jump over to an
encrypted Google search.

